# 2018-2019 f250/f350 reviews



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

after this last storm that hit Kansas City we have decided we need to replace a chevy plow truck we have, bottom ball joint broke, 293,000 mile duramax, it just simply needs replaced.

The ford’s are interesting to me because of the new aluminum body, it won’t rust. I want to hear some reviews of the 6.2 v8 gas engine (we will not be buying a diesel) and also of overall truck characteristics, how it hauls, how does it plow, etc. 

If anyone wants to chime in please doThumbs Up

Thanks in advance guys!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I don’t have any alumaduties with gas engines, but my 18 6.7 has been great. Only complaint is the a pillar blind spots are a good bit larger than the 11-16 cabs. 

All of my 6.2 gas engines in 11-16 body trucks have been great as well.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

My 2017 has treated me fairly well. Some electrical gremlins but not much of a problem. 6.2 is great for what I use it for. I would definitely want the diesel for hauling anything heavy. 

Not sure why these new trucks have to sit so tall. Irritating getting stuff outta the bed or even getting in. And Im 6'-3". It sits as high as many lifted trucks.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

No issues with my 2011 F350 6.2l engine - about 103,000 miles


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

17- 6.2 with western 9’6” V plows fine in the snow


----------



## MeTurf (Jan 26, 2019)

I have nine F350 SRW & DRW with 6.2 gas. I too got rid of a bunch of GM & Ford Diesels and don’t miss them nor the huge expenses that go along with them. The 6.2 gas hauls our skid steers, six of them have dump or rack bodies and they are fine. Most of my 17 trucks are 2015 or newer but I have 2012 and 2014 with no issues. We run Fisher 9.5 Extreme Vee on most and a couple with XLS and Ebling rear plows on the pick-ups. No maintenance issues not caused by my drivers


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Love my 19 250 gasser. Wish had option for bigger gas tank like my 14 f150 had, but still plenty of pickup and go.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

17’ F250 6.2L I love this truck! Hauled my skid steer salt bags blowers around with ease in the snow. My stock Michelin’s suck, but everything else is great. 6.2 will do everything you are wanting to do with no problem. First Ford after 13 Chevy Dumps/pickups and I’m very happy I did.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

You guys that haul skids and similar weight do you drive at hiway speeds (70-80mph) when towing?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BUFF said:


> You guys that haul skids and similar weight do you drive at hiway speeds (70-80mph) when towing?


I don't. Not even in summer. 60mph probably at most.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> You guys that haul skids and similar weight do you drive at hiway speeds (70-80mph) when towing?


Yes.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Yesterday while at the ford dealership I noticed in the XLT models they have a rear view camera as well as what I would describe a birds eye view of the truck when you are in reverse. How well is that in the snow? Does it work off satellite or are there cameras around the truck? The “salesman” didn’t seem very knowledgeable, imagine that


----------



## MeTurf (Jan 26, 2019)

Cameras around vehicle. Usually get snow covered early into a storm. Get heated mirrors and all is good


----------



## MeTurf (Jan 26, 2019)

My guys drive with the flow of traffic towing a skid steer or dump trailer with no problems at all and I’m sure I would be hearing about it as I’ve been selling their diesels as fast as I can.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Got 21K on my 18 F350, long bed, 6.2. The rev limiter kicks in at 98. There's a disconnect with the fly by wire throttle, it's a pain in the winter when you need to drop the hammer and let back off, the engine will stay reved up way longer than you want it to so your wheels are spinning ( traction control turned off) Trouble free so far, ride is good until you have a ton or more in the bed, the temps are -10F or colder and you hit a bump, the truck bottoms out against the yellow bump stops and they are like concrete. Very jarring, I had to reach under and slice off half of them with a sawz-all mid trip. The newer tilt steering wheel system is a poor update compared to my 2010. The old one had knuckle in the middle that allowed the wheel to hinge down and the wheel stayed plumb. New ones pivot way back inside the collum and dosent go as low, less comfortable on long trips. My 2cent.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Landgreen said:


> Not sure why these new trucks have to sit so tall. Irritating getting stuff outta the bed or even getting in. And Im 6'-3". It sits as high as many lifted trucks.


If they sat any lower, think how much Squatchy would have to bend to get stuff out....not good for his back and knees! 

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> I don't. Not even in summer. 60mph probably at most.





John_DeereGreen said:


> Yes.


In my part of the country a 6.2l gas is not something you want to pull much weight with at hiway speeds, they suck in the mtns and long pulls. I've been driving diesel pickups since '92 and went to a gas motor which I regret every time I pull a trailer, fuel mileage sucks and it struggles with loads more than 10k. I'm going back to diesel next time.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> In my part of the country a 6.2l gas is not something you want to pull much weight with at hiway speeds, they suck in the mtns and long pulls. I've been driving diesel pickups since '92 and went to a gas motor which I regret every time I pull a trailer, fuel mileage sucks and it struggles with loads more than 10k. I'm going back to diesel next time.


Out west I would struggle to be ok with a gas engine. Between the grades and elevation I can imagine it's not very enjoyable to tow with one there.


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

17 f250 lariat with o issues with 45,000 use it to plow and was using for my plumbing service vehicle but just bought a van for that !! I have the factory 20" Michelin's and they were great in the snow just swapped them for bfg ko2 only because they were starting to hydro plain in rain love the truck I have a fisher xb2 s.s. V plow love it


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Stanggt24 said:


> View attachment 189355
> 17 f250 lariat with o issues with 45,000 use it to plow and was using for my plumbing service vehicle but just bought a van for that !! I have the factory 20" Michelin's and they were great in the snow just swapped them for bfg ko2 only because they were starting to hydro plain in rain love the truck I have a fisher xb2 s.s. V plow love it


The 20" Mich's suck bad in the snow! I can't believe you thought they were great. The BFG's are so much better.


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

WIPensFan said:


> The 20" Mich's suck bad in the snow! I can't believe you thought they were great. The BFG's are so much better.


Welli can only tell u my experience with them I had no issues here in Massachusetts last winter with them now I do agree the bfg's are better then the Michelin's


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Our truck had the stock Michs on it and they were terrible even with 1.5 tornado loaded with salt I still was not getting good traction in the snow. Lasted about 2500 miles before I switched to BFGs


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Love my 19 250 with 6.2L. Lot of fet up and go ect.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

To update the thread, here's the new trucks.

2019 f350 srw plow prep package 6.2L V8

I don't have any good pics of the 4 door, I'll get some as soon as winter hits


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't care which brand you get. If setup properly they all get good traction. If you put 3000 lbs. of weight and a plow on it, anyone of them with the exception of maybe a DRW truck would be way over weight. Get in an accident and let us know how that go's. Don't be such a fanboy.

NYH1.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Ty27 said:


> To update the thread, here's the new trucks.
> 
> 2019 f350 srw plow prep package 6.2L V8
> 
> ...


They both look like they will be kick ass rigs!


----------

